# Bricks



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been experimenting with end grain cutting boards and saw a brick pattern board on YouTube and decided to give it a try. Gotta admit, I don't have many original ideas and YouTube is my go to source. This is padauk and maple for the "mortar", which is also end grain. 





Then I thought, let me try that in a smaller version, because I have also been experimenting with segmented pens. It took me three tries, and this one ain't perfect, but I've decided to call it a success. Again, padauk and maple on a Jr. Statesman. 









Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 1, 2014)

Neat! I really like both those, well done too!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Now those are awesome....great job. (of course we need to know how you did the pen. )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 1, 2014)

Very cool! I would have thought the end-grain of Padauk would appear much darker than that....


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2014)

Barry, the pen is long grain so, yes, the red comes through. And the pictures were taken in a light box so it appears much brighter. Maybe I'll try doing a pen end grain.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 1, 2014)

Really like the pen !


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice especially the pen.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice! I especially like the pen.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Aha! A light box! I need to make one...


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2014)

Mine is pretty basic, Marc. A card board box with 3 holes covered with tissue paper to diffuse the light and a piece of white heavy construction paper for background. I just swap out different color papers for different looks. The hardest part for me is mastering the dang camera. We argue a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2014)

Those are nice Tom. I bet you got the brick cutting board idea from MTM Wood - I love his videos. He's the one I learned to make 3D cutting boards from. His videos and work are awesome.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, sir, I surely did, Kevin. He has some amazing things and makes it all look so easy, even those spiral designs that I can't wrap my head around. I'm going to try his Chaotic Pattern board this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2014)

Tom Smart said:


> Yes, sir, I surely did, Kevin. He has some amazing things and makes it all look so easy, even those spiral designs that I can't wrap my head around. I'm going to try his Chaotic Pattern board this week.



Doesn't he have the best music on his videos? I don't even like music in tutorial videos, except his. I like how he allows the machinery to ride over the music, and he usually has short clips of his young twins and wife in the videos. If I ever have the opportunity to go to Russia I'll be sure to invite myself to his shop lol. I have traded emails with him a few times asking questions. He always answers. Really good guy.

Look forward to that chaotic board it looks really involved I watched it when he posted it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, enjoy watching the kids sweep up. He's got a heck of a shop set up and some wonderful tools. It's really cool that 2 guys separated by miles and politics can find this as a common ground to trade questions and answers.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Both done quite well in my book!


----------

